# Rich kids in mma



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

Aright, just wanted to know what you guys thought about this. In boxing, its been well documented that trainers pick out the poor/troubled kids and train them into the beasts that they need to be to take the punishment in an often brutal sport.

Is mma any different? 

from what i know about mma fighters, there's plently that came from nothing. and then there's BJ Penn who's the only 'rich kid' that comes to mind.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

The Gracies...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Poor people like combat sports, cos we are pissed off all the time.


----------



## Truuuax (May 22, 2007)

*I'm a rich kid, parents paid for everything up until I was like 18... Then they gave me aboutttt $3,000 to use yearly for my MMA training, now I am 21 and already fighting. So yeah, theres a lot of people that have had good upbringings in to MMA.*


----------



## Bum Fighter (Aug 9, 2007)

There was a really interesting CBC News story about MMA and one of the things they discussed was that the economic background of the majority of competitive fighters is middle or upper class. It was an excellent piece and rather than just jumping on the "it's violent human cockfighting" bandwagon like a lot of news agencies they talked about how hard the fighters train and how, despite it's negative reputation, there has never been a death or serious permanent injury that anyone knows of. 

One "expert" they talked to figures that as the sport grows and becomes more mainstream we'll see a lot more "urban economically disadvantaged kids" getting into it. Right now a lot of the fighters are former collegiate wrestlers or guys who grew up studying martial arts and "you just dont see a lot of dojos in the barrio or the ghetto".


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey i dont think that only bj is a rich kid now im sure theres others


----------



## Truuuax (May 22, 2007)

*BJ is a really cool guy, I met him in Hamilton once and asked him how he got in to MMA (this is when I was 18 or so) and he said he just went with his family, lol. His father has a mansion in Hilo, Hawaii which is like the Hills in California, expensive.*


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

social or economic status doesnt matter 1 bit, not even a whisp of air. in such a variable sport as MMA, technique and skill also doesn't matter as much as other sports, like team sports. the reason for this is because everyone is born with instincts and everyone handles pressure differently.

it doesnt matter if your parents were multi billionares and you have been practicing MMA for 20 years and have 3 black belts, if you dont have "it" and cant handle pressure, you wont get anywhere. 

on the other hand, if youre tough, brave, and ruthless (in the ring) you have a VERY distinct advantage over most people. this is partly due to our culture being so soft sometimes. and im not saying you have to be a mean asshole to be good (couture is great proof), but if youre gona smile and be nice to the guy across from you.. well... the rest is apparent


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

Truuuax said:


> *I'm a rich kid, parents paid for everything up until I was like 18... Then they gave me aboutttt $3,000 to use yearly for my MMA training, now I am 21 and already fighting. So yeah, theres a lot of people that have had good upbringings in to MMA.*


Oh ******* shit. What motivates them to spoil you like that?


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont think it makes much diff


----------

